

Microsoft Xbox Chief Predicts Doom & Gloom For Blu-ray - lotusleaf1987
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/09/23/microsoft-xbox-chief-predicts-doom-gloom-for-blu-ray-hes-right-too/

======
labboy
Guess I'm glad we havent invested in it yet at our house

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I didn't ever see the point, I already have most of my movies I really want
bought on iTunes and then backed up, and you can re-download them for free
anyways. I don't like discs because they eventually just get scratched or
lost.

